# Good Luck Gone Bad



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Shot this buck on the 13th of Sept. After I took care of it, I put the rack in the back of the pickup to show a few people. Stupid me, left it in there. About a week later, I stopped up at the bar for a few drinks Saturday night. Next day, had a birthday party to go to, went to get the horns to show my uncle, but they were gone. Why someone would want to steal someone else's horn's, I don't know. I hope this person is on this site and reading this. I'm pretty sure they aren't though because this site is for SPORTSMEN only! Just had to vent a little bit.
[siteimg]5384[/siteimg]


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

That sucks. I cant believe that there are people that will do that, just to take them out of a pick up. Sorry.

Nice deer though.

A. Shae


----------

